# MTH Locomotive Stuck In Neutral



## lakofcence (Mar 6, 2013)

any solution on what your engine was doing mine is doing the same thing sound but wont move i have tried everything any thoughts thanks Richard


----------



## mdh157 (Mar 27, 2008)

Richard, I would have the battery checked first, and if that does not work try taking it to a local shop to have them look at it. One thing you might want to do is let the train sit on the track and idle for awhile with the pwr up, I found that to cause some issues with mine, esp since I don't have the track up all the time. once you are sure the battery is good, make sure it is out of neutral. If it still doesn't run, it is most likely an issue with track voltage or your lock-on. see my PM for more info on that, that was part of the issue I was dealing with.


----------



## lakofcence (Mar 6, 2013)

*any help on mth 4-6-4 j3 hudson steam*

I guess I should of started with what I have a MTH 4-6-4 j3 hudson steam engine also a z-750 ac transformer i have tested engine on DC and runs fine but when i use ac it just sits there blowing the whistle I have done all that should of been done including changed battery. still wont move switch power leads to track and bell rings switch back whistle blows pushed every sequence i have read and nothing called MTH twice and no help at all threw them so this is my first forum I have joined. at least if i cant get it to work in ac i got dc, any help will be appreciated thanks Richard


----------



## mdh157 (Mar 27, 2008)

oh, so it's not the engine settings.........my money is on the lock-on or the track.

pick up another lock-on and try that.......mine was blowing the whistle too, every time i tried to pwr it up to move.


----------



## lakofcence (Mar 6, 2013)

what do you mean by lock on?


----------



## mdh157 (Mar 27, 2008)

it's the piece that the transformer connects to that plugs into the track


----------



## lakofcence (Mar 6, 2013)

I thought so, but i have a 24' test track in shop to test certain trains on and my leads are soldered on the rails the other ends i can switch from different transformers and the engine runs fine switched to dc


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've moved your posts to a new thread, that one was about five years old.

Please post the complete model of the locomotive and the exact transformer and any controller you're using. Is this PS/2 or PS/1?


----------



## lakofcence (Mar 6, 2013)

*Mth 4-6-4 j3 hudson steam need help*

I have a mth 4-6-4 j3 hudson steam locomotive item#70-3001-1 that is giving me trouble in ac start up dc it is fine. I have mth z-750 controller i purchased new just for this engine this is my first mth. So any body had this problem if so help thanks richard


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you running this with DCS or with a conventional transformer? Sounds like you're running conventional, have you tried it on a DCS system?


----------



## lakofcence (Mar 6, 2013)

Yea i was looking hard at buying one, but in the back of my mind i keep saying what if it does the same thing and does not work, then i keep feeding the expensive fire


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like I am stuck in neutral. Maybe I should check my E-Unit


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*70-3001-1*

this is a one gauge loco,or more commondly known as G gauge,according to MTH,its only supposed to run in D/C,but it is PS-2, Check the MTH web site. ..............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike, according to the manual, it runs on AC or DC.



> This locomotive is capable of operating on
> AC or DC output power supplies (See page
> 25 for a complete list of compatible
> transformers and wiring instructions.)


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

well,sense he said it runs good in D/C,maybe there is an A/C to D/C switch on it some where? just guessing here ,sense we don't sell many G gauge MTH locos. at the hobby shop, sorry I couldn't be more helpfull.............Mike


----------



## lakofcence (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for everybody's help i wish it was as easy as flipping a switch but there is no switch, and running in dc you have no whistle or bell functions that's why i went to ac for the controls of whistle the guy at mth said that the ac might of come unplug so i took it apart and pulled the mother board out and the wires are plug in then he said it might be the z-750 guessing game over the phone. It is not the z-750 it cks out fine so like i said till it gets figured out i do have dc just no bell's & whistle


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not familiar with that specific locomotive, but I'd think if it runs on DC, hard to imagine a plug being loose. I don't see any special consideration for running in AC vs. DC in the User's Manual, so I'd contact MTH and ask their tech support what might be the issue.


----------



## lakofcence (Mar 6, 2013)

Well i guess i fixed something i found out the z-750 was not working right it was putting out full power 24v as soon as you turned the control knob. So i purchased a dcs remote commander it came in and it had a o gauge quick lighted connector. So i hooked up the z-750 to it and tested it and wow no power until i turned it higher so i put the engine on track and it worked happy .so then i hooked the dcs up and it now it throws full power out the track side. How do you think it is doing that or what could cause this? But at least the other transformer is working now from a $10.00 part the connector.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the Z-750 controller is putting full voltage out all the time, it's probably simply broken. Not sure what you do to beat that into submission, other than simply replace it.


----------

